

One problem worth solving: how to choose an area to live in ? - yashchandra

I thought to share this with all of you. One of the biggest problems I have constantly faced is deciding which area to live since I have moved many times in my post college days until now. Obviously, there are guiding factors such as place of employment, family, friends, preference (city life vs suburbian) etc. What if there was an app that interactively asks us these questions and suggest some zipcodes/places to live ?<p>I for example want to know that if I work in NYC and my spouse works in the suburbs of NJ (actually true in my case), where should we buy a house? Logically, should be somewhere in the middle of the 2. but where, why, how ? May be we are not as interested in good school districts at this time? May be I want to live at a walking distance from a major train/bus station ? Possibilities are endless here.
======
krmmalik
I've been moving around a lot lately myself and been looking for something
that can help solve the same problem, but the thing is the problem is quite
complex. Where we want to live isnt necessarily somewhere we can afford, and
somewhere we can afford, isnt necessarily where we should live. Then there is
consideration of amenities and distance from relatives and so on.

Given all these variables and equations if everyone had an app that helped
them pick the best spot, my guess is, some areas would get focused on much
more heavily than others causing a rather skewed increase in demand for some
areas.

Anyway, maybe just going on off a tangent here, but certainly the idea could
do with further exploration.

~~~
yashchandra
Good point. But the idea is not to suggest an exact match but recommendations
based on the user's preference/inputs. It could be different for everyone of
course.

